# Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 100 Great Recordings - Question



## DuncanW (Aug 19, 2018)

Question for anyone who owns the DHM 100 Great Recordings set - Is it presented in "original jackets" and what is the accompanying booklet like (assuming it comes with one)? The only photo I've seen shows the box, with no indication of what the contents look like.
Cheers.


----------



## Fiodor Sologub (Oct 30, 2018)

DuncanW said:


> Question for anyone who owns the DHM 100 Great Recordings set - Is it presented in "original jackets" and what is the accompanying booklet like (assuming it comes with one)? The only photo I've seen shows the box, with no indication of what the contents look like.
> Cheers.


Yes, the box contains "original jackets". The booklet includes only the titles of the CDs. Here is the official un-boxing video (Sony):
https://www.cultura.com/deutsche-harmonia-mundi-100-great-recordings-0190758007021.html


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Extremely cheap at JPC these days, 50 Euros.
(I'm not buying it, however.).

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/dhm-edition/hnum/7813003


----------

